# height problem growing into ceiling of tent



## 64yoda (Apr 9, 2015)

My Blueberry Headband photoperiod plant is getting super tall. Even though I've had it on a 12/12 cycle since it only was 1 month old (it's cuz it's in the same tent as my autoflower Berry Ryder), it's still growing crazily upwards.

My tent is only 5 feet, 3 inches, tall and the BBHB is already pushing against the ceiling. I realize I have to buy another tent that's taller or even build my own, but what I don't know is how tall I should get it.

So, does anyone know or can they guess how tall this plant is going to get? My basement ceiling is only about 7 feet, 6 inches, tall.

Thanks.

P.S. I could be majorly wrong, but it looks like the BBHB might be pre-flowering.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 9, 2015)

Bend her over and tie her down.


----------



## mindtrip (Apr 9, 2015)

WeedHopper said:


> Bend her over and tie her down.



That excites me more than it should.


----------



## 64yoda (Apr 9, 2015)

WeedHopper said:


> Bend her over and tie her down.



Well, the thing is, the main stem is close to half an inch thick. If it broke, that'd be 3 months wasted.

I'd prefer to just build a new box out of wood. I can't seem to find any info on how tall this lady gets. Everyone has info on the smoke, but not the actual plant, not even Humboldt Seed Organization, who are the ones who produced the seed. I guess I can contact them directly and say, "I'm asking about how tall she can get for information purposely only." 

I know Sativa dominants can get pretty tall. 7 feet, 6 inches, is the height of my basement ceiling. By the time if it ever got that tall, I'm sure I could start topping it. This isn't Sativa dom - it's a hybrid, but I had no clue it was gonna get over 63 inches tall. 

Glad I decided to plant it though. I thought I was only gonna stick with autoflowers cuz of the shorter "wait time". Do photoperiod plants continue flowering basically indefinitely if you clip off what you need and let them grow?


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 9, 2015)

Sorry Bro , i was just talking about the top being bent over away from the lights. Should be able to bend the top 12" or so,,right? Ive done that before and it didnt break my girl. Then again i think she liked it. Yehaaaaa lol
Now im getting turned on.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 9, 2015)

Actually, only vegging 1 month is part of the problem.  When you put plants that are not ready into 12/12, they stretch, sometimes a lot.  Basically you are depriving them of 6-12 hours of light that they NEED.  It is really impossible to say how large a plant will get.  

Cannabis is an annual.  It does not flower indefinitely, but grows and then flowers.  The trichs have a lifespan.  They go from clear to cloudy to amber to brown or black, which is dead.  There is a harvest window, plant needs to be harvested before the trichs turn brown or black.  Cannabis can though sometimes be revegged.  You leave about 1/3 of the plant unharvested and put it back into 24 hour light with vegging nutes.  Sometimes, I will reveg, growing again.  The process though can be longer than just starting from clones or seeds though and doesn't always work.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 9, 2015)

Autos like 20 hours of light.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 9, 2015)

THG is correct about switching to 12/12 too soon. Most hybrid strains take 5-7 weeks to reach sexual maturity, and the more Sativa dominant it is, (typically) the longer it takes to reach maturity. switching to flower before it reaches sexual maturity will actually slow the maturing process, while the lack of light will cause significant stretching of the plant.

You will definitely need to have a space that is 7'-9' tall. Many of us indoor growers only use 7'-8' ceilings for growing hybrid plants. If you have the mechanical and carpenter ability then you can build a grow space fairly easy but the ready to use tents are so easy to use. You just have to get the taller tents.

My suggestion for you at this point is to  switch the lights back to 24hrs on, then go halfway back down from the top of the plant and cut the whole top half out as I suspect she is growing straight up like a stalk of corn or a pine tree. By cutting the top half out of the plant and putting back to full light, you will stop the stretching and cause the plant to bush out more. It will also slow the upward growth as the growth energy will get dispersed to the secondary branches and will cause them to grow. This will give the plant time to become sexually mature. Then in about 2-3 weeks, you should be able to switch to 12/12 light for flowering. the Autoflower plant should be kept in a separate space that can be given 20hrs of light rather than the 12 hours. 

Don't worry about damaging the tall plant from cutting it off. While MJ is in veg, it can be cut clean down to a stump and if there is a couple leaves left on it, it will grow right back. The only thing you need to do when cutting a larger stem is seal the cut so the plant doesn't bleed to death. You can buy some "prune seal" products or you can use bee's wax to form a cap over the cut stump to seal it.

One rule of thumb with plant height is the (typical hybrid) plant will often double in height after the switch to flower. some strains that are more indica dom will only stretch about half again as much, while more Sativa plants can triple in height. I grow mostly 50/50 hybrids so I plan for doubling height after switch to flower. I hope this helps you.


----------



## 64yoda (Apr 11, 2015)

Hushpuppy said:


> THG is correct about switching to 12/12 too soon. Most hybrid strains take 5-7 weeks to reach sexual maturity, and the more Sativa dominant it is, (typically) the longer it takes to reach maturity. switching to flower before it reaches sexual maturity will actually slow the maturing process, while the lack of light will cause significant stretching of the plant.
> 
> You will definitely need to have a space that is 7'-9' tall. Many of us indoor growers only use 7'-8' ceilings for growing hybrid plants. If you have the mechanical and carpenter ability then you can build a grow space fairly easy but the ready to use tents are so easy to use. You just have to get the taller tents.
> 
> ...



I looked in a closet we have in our garage that I have never gone into since moving in, in 2007. Or I might have opened it up, but I never really looked inside. It's got an 8' - 9' foot ceiling and there is a ton of room in there. It's about 3.5' deep x 5' - 5.5' wide. A portion of it is about 2.5' wide and then the wood slopes upwards to form a shelf about 2 feet higher. I thought it would be perfect for growing the BBHB hybrid on the floor and then growing something smaller (my two seedlings) enclosed on the higher part.

We have a loft above our garage and that particular part of the garage is covered by the actual attic. What I don't know is if those helicopters with those special imaging cameras can detect light on ground level ceilings or if that only applies to attic spaces. What do you think? I just bombed the inside of the garage and the inside of the closet last night. I was looking at really good locks that couldn't be picked with tools for the closet door today. But then I thought about those stupid helicopters. I rarely hear or see helicopters over my house, but being that I still don't have my medical card for MMJ, I don't want yet to grow over 5 plants because 5 plants or less is a smaller penalty that possession of less than 2.5 grams. Anything over that and the penalty gets stiffer. Anyone without a medical MJ card in my state also is more likely to get a stiffer penalty, even though growing is illegal regardless, except in Washington and Colorado (if I'm not mistaken).

Thanks. Sorry I always write so much. I just don't want to flood the forum with multiple new threads every day. I'm always thinking of new stuff to ask and always trying to make improvements and I'm sure I'll always have concerns


----------



## blowinthatloud (Apr 12, 2015)

pcduck said:


> Autos like 20 hours of light.



i was gonna say that! lol!
 you should seperate them forsure an get her topped then back on veg for 24 hours of light...BtL


----------

